# The Most Manipulative Type



## G.13 (Feb 12, 2018)

According to you there is a type more capable than others, to influence you towards a direction that will be unfavorable to you.

I chose three families.

.NTJs, are quite limited because of their principles. They must be in a position of strength, to avoid having to lie and simulate emotions. For this they must create an artificial situation that rests on a physical dimension.

.NTPs have the ability to invent strategies, but they rarely have the strength of conviction.

.STPs have the ability to created and maintain a guideline in real time.


----------



## Belledonna (Mar 7, 2018)

I give you NFJ.

They are indeed very skilled manipulator. Though whether they choose to do it or not.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

NFJs kind of have a need to Fe even if they are unhealthy so they depend on the other person's state, so if they are manipulative its because they mostly need to feed the Fe.

Because strong Fe = strong needs to feed it. 

When Fe is tertiary though... well its probably the most manipulative function there is, because Ti comes first. That means that this individual doesnt have a huge need to feed the Fe and just uses it as a means to feed the x-Ti. So Fe can be used completely for manipulative reasons without the user feeling much about it.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Manipulation is negative/unhealthy behavior. Influence is the healthier version of it. There are stark differences in methods employed in both therefore you are more likely to type someone wrong if you fail to recognize this fact. 

I've only ever been emotionally manipulated and blackmailed by one person in my life and once I discovered that she's been doing it, I became callous and ambivalent towards the end of our life together.

FWIW (and I think this is incredibly important), the person who manipulated me was not one of the types that's commonly associated with manipulation within MBTI circles.


----------



## Etiennette (Mar 8, 2017)

I think anyone can be manipulative, to be honest. There are many ways to manipulate others, but each person has their own way of going about it (for better or for worse).


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

In all honesty any type can manipulate. All types have assholes and angels in them. In fact I think in general everyone has the ability to be either good or evil. I think people that think that humans are one dimension and only "this way" are short sighted. You can apply pressure to any type and have them manipulate a situation. A human being on a bell curve will lie on average around 3 times a day. It does not matter what type you are. I think it's like 2.8 but rounding up will be 3 times.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

I would say the most potentially manipulative types would be NFs (INFJ, ENFJ, ENFP, but not INFP... they're like adorable white bunnies who would never, ever hurt anyone  ) Also, ExTPs get an (dis)honorary place on this list.

These are the types when they want to be manipulative:

INFJ - they have the ability to read people very, very, very well. If they would want, they would absolutely be capable of manipulating. They have the insight into how a person or group of people work, they know how to use feelings, now the only thing that is missing is the ill will. If somehow they get to that point, they can do massive damage.

ENFJ - they can also read people very well, but on top of that they seem to be ringleaders when they want to with some solid leadership abilities. They seem to be more active than INFJs and will be wheeling and dealing when it comes to networking, so they will have a ready group of "minions" if they need help. Luckily, just like INFJs, it will take something major to make them turn evil.

ENFP - combining creativity with Fi (selfishness) they can get very manipulative. It gets worse since they will do it just to see what happens to a person. They just like pushing buttons as far as people are concerned. It's not about revenge for a harm done or past trauma, it's just curiosity at its worst. Ne gives them a trolling tendency, which means that they might manipulate people at random. Also, they know that people tend to like them, meaning when they get caught they will simply laugh it off and act innocent, when in fact they knew very well what they were doing. Last, but not least, they always look out for themselves and only themselves.

ENTP - love them or hate them, they will try to manipulate. Just like cats, they will always fall on their feet. Just like ENFPs their Ne gives them creativity. They will have this streetwise vibe and are adept at dribbling responsibilities, guilt and serious matters. Using charm and humour, they will avoid taking responsibility for what they are doing and for some reason, just like ENFPs they tend to get away with it. And again, just like them, they will only look out for themselves.

ESTP - the used car salesman at its worst. They will use all sorts of cheap, but very effective psychological tricks to lie and gaslight their victims. They will convince you the sky is green and the grass is blue and then... for shits and giggles... will sell you a plot of land with blue grass on the dark side of the moon for a KRAZZZY, KRAZZZY LOW PRICE. You can tell it's a good deal by all the Ks and Zs! By the time you realise you've been duped, they're already gone. The problem is made bigger by the fact that just like ENTPs, they can use charm and humour to trick their victims.

INFP - just wook at their adowable whiskers  ... I think they're incapable of doing anything wrong on a grand scale. I know this INFP girl and the most manipulative thing she ever did was trick a former boyfriend into buying her stuff... And by stuff I mean a 3 bottle openers... That's it! Not a car, house or expensive clothes... bottle openers


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream (May 27, 2018)

any and every type is capable of manipulating.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Whichever type(s) I've decided my mortal enemies are, of course.


----------



## G.13 (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes, ENTP are interesting...

Cameron Black, the Illusionist is a good exemple.

John Kramer, is a good example for INTJ. Cold, very cold and strangly honnest.

The Jackal is a good example for ISTP.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ISFJ & ENFJ

They say it right on the Usual Suspects, the best trick the devil ever pulled is convincing you they do not exist at all
ESTPs, ENTPs and NTJs are all a fuck of a lot more forthcoming about the fact they will fuck you up in their own ways!!!!!


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

As always, it's incredibly difficult to single out one type. I think certain MBTI types might be more prone to using certain types of manipulation, definitely. But I don't think one type is more or less manipulative than another.

If you want to talk about the kind of manipulation that carries all the associated negative connotations with it, then I guess I'd have to throw xNTJs under the bus. I've met xNTJs who _thought _they were good manipulators but were shamefully easy to see through. I've met an ENTJ who was damn good at manipulating others. In my experience, they're the most likely to attempt to use manipulation to get what they want out of people.

On the other hand, many xNTPs I've encountered were _very_ good at knowing people. Yet, I've only met one that I would classify as manipulative. It's not so much that they couldn't manipulate others, but more that they used this for mischief more than serious harm to others.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

ENFJ ENTP.

Of course based on personal experience bias.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

I would say INFJ in a heartbeat until I have met my match and lost every battle we had - while not even realizing we had one. I present you: 

ENFJs 🙂


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

INFJ, becuase they are unique™.


* *





Nah, INFPs clearly


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

NIHM said:


> In all honesty any type can manipulate. All types have assholes and angels in them. In fact I think in general everyone has the ability to be either good or evil. I think people that think that humans are one dimension and only "this way" are short sighted. You can apply pressure to any type and have them manipulate a situation. A human being on a bell curve will lie on average around 3 times a day. It does not matter what type you are. I think it's like 2.8 but rounding up will be 3 times.


I think this is accurate. I tend to think of manipulation as an illness, or something that manifests when people are in an unhealthy place. As such, I think it has less to do with type and more to do with environment or personality (in terms of the person and what they are experiencing as flaws or weaknesses at that time, especially in terms of relationships or depression/self-confidence, etc.).


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I'd say an INFJ with narcissistic personality disorder would be.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

all this talk about INFJs reading people so well - circle jerk - well I met two irl and neither of them knew me at all but they rudely and stubbornly claimed to know me despite anything I said


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

So far, popular vote is for Fe users, and I so agree.
I don't think I've met a more manipulative type then Fe doms and aux's.

It's almost like ENFJ's almost don't know they're doing it. It can be really annoying.


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

The Penguin said:


> all this talk about INFJs reading people so well - circle jerk - well I met two irl and neither of them knew me at all but they rudely and stubbornly claimed to know me despite anything I said


Agreed, INFJs are good at getting caught up in their own assumptions and then failing to acknowledge any evidence that disproves those assumptions. It's not so much that they are good at manipulating, and more that they are very prone to confirmation bias and don't realise when they're wrong.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

ENFJs.... and they're not as good at it as they think lol.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

ExFJ. More so ENFJ.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Panda Eyes said:


> Agreed, INFJs are good at getting caught up in their own assumptions and then failing to acknowledge any evidence that disproves those assumptions. It's not so much that they are good at manipulating, and more that they are very prone to confirmation bias and don't realise when they're wrong.


at least I realize I'm caught up in an assumption and I accept that I can be wrong

I'm not trying to make anyone agree

only one of them tried to manipulate me, but I felt like I was watching a baby throwing a tantrum, I saw right through it and I just ignored them, waiting for them to come to their senses, they never did which is why our "friendship" was very short-lived


----------



## Bredan87 (Mar 25, 2021)

NIHM said:


> In all honesty any type can manipulate. All types have assholes and angels in them. In fact I think in general everyone has the ability to be either good or evil. I think people that think that humans are one dimension and only "this way" are short sighted. You can apply pressure to any type and have them manipulate a situation. A human being on a bell curve will lie on average around 3 times a day. It does not matter what type you are. I think it's like 2.8 but rounding up will be 3 times.


I think this is called projecting. Because personallynot lying is a highly held moral I hold. So I definitely so not for that statistic. Doesn’t matter what type you are when it comes to this bc I’ve seen my same type not holding that same value. Just wanted to let you know that.


----------



## Bredan87 (Mar 25, 2021)

NIHM said:


> In all honesty any type can manipulate. All types have assholes and angels in them. In fact I think in general everyone has the ability to be either good or evil. I think people that think that humans are one dimension and only "this way" are short sighted. You can apply pressure to any type and have them manipulate a situation. A human being on a bell curve will lie on average around 3 times a day. It does not matter what type you are. I think it's like 2.8 but rounding up will be 3 times.


But I do agree with you that any type can be Manipulative I think it’s probably gonna be based off their own principles or morals whether they use this, maybe. Or even lifestyle of being shown it’s a way of getting by in life. I’ve observed that being the case In someone I know.


----------

